# usp powerfull



## topolo (Nov 13, 2005)

I just got 2 bottles and I am starting it tomorrow. 9 caps a day.


----------



## Stu (Nov 13, 2005)

one of my buddies was a tester for it, said it gave him pretty bad acne so make sure you have that base covered


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 13, 2005)

What the hell is?


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## kicka19 (Nov 13, 2005)

I Want Foreman Pics


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

kicka19 pics????


----------



## topolo (Nov 15, 2005)

Day2 sleep is dramtically imoproved


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 15, 2005)

WTF is it! Is it supposed to make you sleep?


----------



## topolo (Nov 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> WTF is it! Is it supposed to make you sleep?



No that is just one of the side benefits. Here is the info:

PowerFULL
"Experience the unbelievable"

USPlab's Patent Pending Formula of PureSap*(TM) (100% Saponis) and specially extracted Saponis from Muira Puama is a new unbelievable supplement. The science behind PureSap(TM) (100% Saponis) and our specially extracted Muira Puama is brand new to the industry. While Saponis and Muria Puama themselves are not new to the industry, we've revolutionized the way they are extracted and prepared. This results in a product with unrivaled quality and potency. 

The following review is the result of data compiled by a 3rd party group of product testers. Please take a few moments to read their detailed reports found at the websites listed below. 

The effects reported by the beta group testing PowerFULL closely relate to those of "synthetic steroids" or "designer hormones" but void of the negative side effects that accompany those substances. 

The user will notice effects within 2-7 days of use. 
The effects of PowerFULL include:
--Increase in Muscle Mass
--Increase in Fat Loss
--Increase in Strength
--Increase in Recovery from Exercise
--Increase in Quality of Sleep
--Increase in Positive Aggression
--Increase in Physical Endurance
--Increase in Sexual Vigor
--Increase in Erection Strength

PowerFULL stacks very well with Cissus RX. Cissus RX is also a natural anabolic, anti-catabolic, and analgesic that strengthens tendons and ligaments. In the supplement or pharmaceutical industry, you will be hard pressed to find a product as effective as Cissus RX void of any undesireable side effects. 

PowerFULL needs to be taken on an empty stomach 15-30 minutes before eating or exercising. Food will hinder absorption to a great degree.

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 2 capsules
Servings Per Container: 65

Proprietary Blend: 1200mg
PureSap tm (100% Saponins)
Muira Puama


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2005)

subscribe


----------



## ZECH (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought you knew better!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> No that is just one of the side benefits. Here is the info:
> 
> PowerFULL
> "Experience the unbelievable"
> ...




Do you have a renewed sense of vigor?


----------



## topolo (Nov 16, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I thought you knew better!




I do, but the feedback was so great on other boards I had to try.


----------



## topolo (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Do you have a renewed sense of vigor?



No but there has been some jock itch, but I think that might be from that nasty whore last week .


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> No but there has been some jock itch, but I think that might be from that nasty whore last week .



gococks is going to kill you if he hears you talking about his mom like that...But she did give me the itch too.  You did her in the butt, right?


----------



## topolo (Nov 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> gococks is going to kill you if he hears you talking about his mom like that...But she did give me the itch too.  You did her in the butt, right?



of course!


----------



## topolo (Nov 17, 2005)

Day 4: Sleep is still improving, skin is slightly oilier


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2005)

Synergy Muscle is a stand-company, IMO. This might turn out to be a good supp. Keep us up to date Topolo.


----------



## topolo (Nov 18, 2005)

I will! But what is a stand-company? One that does not sit?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I will! But what is a stand-company? One that does not sit?


----------



## topolo (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I finished four weeks and the only real benefit I saw was improved sleep.

Conclusion: powerfull is..................gay.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 11, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well I finished four weeks and the only real benefit I saw was improved sleep.
> 
> Conclusion: powerfull is..................gay.


You seem to be let down by most supplements. Is there any supplement you like?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You seem to be let down by most supplements. Is there any supplement you like?


 
He and GotHand are fond of self secreted hormone
additives to their protein shakes


----------



## topolo (Dec 11, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> You seem to be let down by most supplements. Is there any supplement you like?



I like Rob's stuff and no-xplode seems to work ok for me.


----------

